# Bloodied garter



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

looks painful...

bloodied-gartered-legs-prosthetics


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, I opened that just as I was about to have lunch - ewwwww:googly:


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks but I will pass on that one!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Where do people come up with these ideas? Just when you think you've seen everything.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

maga gross! LOL I love it!


----------



## bansheette (Jan 7, 2009)

She's a great FX artist and I loved when she brought out that concept.


----------

